# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Օժիտ

## Cassiopeia

Շատ մայրեր (ինչո՞ւ ոչ, նաև հայրեր) դեռ մի տարին չբոլորած աղջիկ երեխայի համար սկսում են օժիտ դասավորել ու կուտակել, մինչև աղջիկը դառնա հարսնացու, ապա կին։ Ինչքանո՞վ է դա ճիշտ։ Չէ որ օրինակ մոդան է փոխվում, ու ապագա օժիտի շատ պարագաներ "ժամկետն անց" են դառնում։ 
Կամ ընդհանրապես, արժե արդյոք օժիտ տալ աղջկան։ Ինչո՞ւ միայն աղջկան։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Շատ մայրեր (ինչո՞ւ ոչ, նաև հայրեր) դեռ մի տարին չբոլորած աղջիկ երեխայի համար սկսում են օժիտ դասավորել ու կուտակել, մինչև աղջիկը դառնա հարսնացու, ապա կին։ Ինչքանո՞վ է դա ճիշտ։ Չէ որ օրինակ մոդան է փոխվում, ու ապագա օժիտի շատ պարագաներ "ժամկետն անց" են դառնում։ 
> Կամ ընդհանրապես, արժե արդյոք օժիտ տալ աղջկան։ Ինչո՞ւ միայն աղջկան։


օժիտը համայն աշխարհում ու  բոլոր ժամանակներում ընդունված երևույթ է: Պարզապես նայած տվյալ միջավայրի ու ժամանակի պահանջների, փոխվում է բովանդակությունը: Ամեն դեպքում գումարային կամ հողա-տնային տեսքը բոլոր ժամանակներում ու միջավայրերում չարժեզրկված ձևերից է:

----------

Երկնային (09.09.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Մի հաշվեհամար մեջը  լիքը 0-ներով փող... ամենալավ նվերնա, ի՞նչ օժիտ ի՞նչ բան  :Wink: 

Հ.գ. Սեփական փորձից

----------

snow (11.09.2009), Ungrateful (09.09.2009), Արևհատիկ (06.11.2009), Երկնային (09.09.2009), Փոքրիկ (09.09.2009)

----------


## Lion

Ըհը, ես էլ գամ էս հետաքրքիր թեմային  :Smile:  Օժիտ տալ իհարկե պետք է, բայց դրա համար անհրաժեշտ ԱՌԱՐԿԱՆԵՐ կուտակել չարժե: Էդ սովետի ժամանակներում էր, որ ապրանքը չէր ճարվում ու մարդիկ ստիպված այդպես էին վարվում: Հիմա ամեն ինչ կարելի է ճարել, եթե... փող լինի:

 Դրա համար օժիտի փոխարեն պետք է փող կուտակել ու անհրաժեշտ պահին առնել ամեն պետքականը - այսքան բան  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (10.09.2009), Cassiopeia (09.09.2009), Yevuk (09.09.2009), Ուլուանա (09.09.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Դիպլոմի մասին չմոռանաք․․․ Այն ևս կարելի է առնել  :Wink:

----------

Lion (09.09.2009)

----------


## Tanamasi

Օժիտ կոչվածը շատ սխալ բան է. այն գցում է կնոջ գինը։ Դուրս է գալիս, որ աղջիկը այնքան վատն է, որ մի հատ էլ փեսուն պիտի փող տան, որ «տանի»։ Ես գիտեմ, որ շատ և շատ մշակույթներում աղջկա համար էին փող տալիս՝ տալիս էր փեսան. նույն օժիտն է դուրս գալիս շրջած կողմից։ Դա էլ է սխալ. կինը իր չի, որ իրան գնեն։ Ամուսինները հավասար են և ամուսնությունը իրավահավասար անձերի միություն է։ Օժիտը հետամնացության և բարբարոսության ցուցանիշ է։  :Angry2: 

Հետևաբար, կուտակել էլ վաղ մանկությունից սկսած ճիշտ չէ. և երբեք էլ ճիշտ չի կուտակել։

----------

aerosmith (09.09.2009), snow (11.09.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Օժիտ կոչվածը շատ սխալ բան է. այն գցում է կնոջ գինը։ Դուրս է գալիս, որ աղջիկը այնքան վատն է, որ մի հատ էլ փեսուն պիտի փող տան, որ «տանի»։ Ես գիտեմ, որ շատ և շատ մշակույթներում աղջկա համար էին փող տալիս՝ տալիս էր փեսան. նույն օժիտն է դուրս գալիս շրջած կողմից։ Դա էլ է սխալ. կինը իր չի, որ իրան գնեն։ Ամուսինները հավասար են և ամուսնությունը իրավահավասար անձերի միություն է։ Օժիտը հետամնացության և բարբարոսության ցուցանիշ է։


Կարծում եմ՝ չարժե օժիտը դիտարկել այդ տեսանկյունից։ Հնում գուցե աղջկա հետ ամուսնանալիս նայում էին օժիտին ու շատ դեպքերում նաև դրանից ելնելով որոշում՝ ամուսնանալ, թե ոչ։ Համենայնդեպս, չեմ կարծում, թե հիմա էդ ադաթը գործում է։ Եթե գործում էլ է, ապա միայն շատ հետամնաց ընտանիքներում։ Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ օժիտի նպատակը ամուսնացողների կյանքը հնարավորինս թեթևացնելն ու հարմարավետ դարձնելն է որոշակի իրերի միջոցով։ Ի՞նչ վատ բան կա դրա մեջ, չեմ հասկանում։ Այլ կերպ դա կարելի է կոչել պարզապես նվեր նորաստեղծ ընտանիքի համար։ Հատկապես առանձին ապրող նորաստեղծ ընտանիքը պիտի ամեն ինչ զրոյից առնի, չէ՞։ Իսկ ի՞նչ վատ կլինի, եթե ծնողներից որոշ բաներ հենց սկզբից ստանան, որպեսզի մնացածն ավելի հեշտ լինի։



> Հետևաբար, կուտակել էլ վաղ մանկությունից սկսած ճիշտ չէ. և երբեք էլ ճիշտ չի կուտակել։


Գուցե վաղ մանկությունից սկսած չարժե, բայց որոշակի տարիքից սկսած, կարծում եմ, արժե։ Կամ դրա փոխարեն փող կուտակել, որպեսզի վերջում՝ արդեն ժամանակին, առնեն պետք եղած իրերը։ Ի՞նչ իմանաս՝ ժամանակը որ գա, անհրաժեշտ գումար կլինի՞, որ էդ պահին առնեն։ Ամեն դեպքում սա էն հարցերից է, որ ամեն մարդ ինքն է որոշում։ Ուրիշ բան, որ չարժե առնել ու տարիներով պահել էնպիսի իրեր, որոնք ժամանակի ընթացքում կարող են հնաոճ և/կամ անպիտան դառնալ։

----------

Annushka (09.09.2009), Enigmatic (09.09.2009), Kita (10.09.2009), Loki (10.09.2009), REAL_ist (09.09.2009), Second Chance (09.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (09.09.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

*Tanamasi*  օժիտ կոչվածը սովորույթ է և կրում է նվերի բնույթ, այլ ոչ թե առևտրի մաս:
Եթե էտպես կտրուկ մտածենք նվերի ցանկացած տեսակ էլ կդառնա վիրավորական:

----------

Second Chance (09.09.2009), Ուլուանա (09.09.2009)

----------


## Tanamasi

> Կարծում եմ՝ չարժե օժիտը դիտարկել այդ տեսանկյունից։ Հնում գուցե աղջկա հետ ամուսնանալիս նայում էին օժիտին ու շատ դեպքերում նաև դրանից ելնելով որոշում՝ ամուսնանալ, թե ոչ։ Համենայնդեպս, չեմ կարծում, թե հիմա էդ ադաթը գործում է։ Եթե գործում էլ է, ապա միայն շատ հետամնաց ընտանիքներում։ Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ օժիտի նպատակը ամուսնացողների կյանքը հնարավորինս թեթևացնելն ու հարմարավետ դարձնելն է որոշակի իրերի միջոցով։ Ի՞նչ վատ բան կա դրա մեջ, չեմ հասկանում։ Այլ կերպ դա կարելի է կոչել պարզապես նվեր նորաստեղծ ընտանիքի համար։ Հատկապես առանձին ապրող նորաստեղծ ընտանիքը պիտի ամեն ինչ զրոյից առնի, չէ՞։ Իսկ ի՞նչ վատ կլինի, եթե ծնողներից որոշ բաներ հենց սկզբից ստանան, որպեսզի մնացածն ավելի հեշտ լինի։


Իսկ այդ դեպքում ինչո՞ւ է օժիտը  միայն աղջկը բերում։ Ցավն այն է, որ ես ընտանիքներ գիտեմ, որտեղ հարսին երկրորդ պլան մղում, արհամարհում, միայն այն պատճառով, որ օժիտ չի բերել կամ օժիտը փոքր է եղել։ Եվ դա գործում է շատ ընտանիքներում։ Չես ասի, որ ինտերնետ ունեցող, բիզնեսմեն, իրավաբան եղբայրներ ունեցող աղջիկը հետամնաց է (նկատի ունեմ ֆինանսապես և նյութապես, հոգեպես նա դատարկի մեկն է), նա համարվում է ամենաժամանակակիցներից մեկը իր շրջապատում, անգամ դաջվածքներ է անում  :Tongue:  , սակայն համարում է, որ եթե օժիտը իր ապագա ամուսնու կարողությունից մեծ, գոնե այդ կարողության չափ չլինի, նրան կճնշեն ու վատ կվերաբերվեն ամուսնու ընտանիքի անդամները։ Նշեմ, որ նշածս աղջիկը հայկական խուլ գյուղից չի, այլ ռուսաստանաբնակ էր դեռ մի քանի տարի առաջ։ Եվ ամենայն հավանականությամբ նրա վարկածը ճիշտ է, որովհետև այն ընտանիքում, ուր նա պատրաստվում է ոտք դնել նրան «բանի տեղ չեն դնի» առանց ուռուցիկ ու թմբլիկ օժիտի։
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է նորաստեղծ ընտանիքի բյուջեին, ապա դրան պետք է ձեռք զարնեն և կինը, և տղամարդը, և դրա անունը պետք է ՕԺԻՏ չլինի։

----------

Annushka (09.09.2009), Cassiopeia (11.09.2009)

----------


## Tanamasi

> *Tanamasi*  օժիտ կոչվածը սովորույթ է և կրում է նվերի բնույթ, այլ ոչ թե առևտրի մաս:
> Եթե էտպես կտրուկ մտածենք նվերի ցանկացած տեսակ էլ կդառնա վիրավորական:


Օժիտը նվե՞ր։ Չեմ կարծում։ Այդ դեպքում կաշառքն էլ է նվեր։ Ուղղակի տվողի համար շատ տեղին արված։ Մեր կուրսեցիները մի անգամ քննությունից առաջ որոշեցին մի դասախոսի _նվեր_ անել և տալուց էլ հատուկ նշեցին, որ դա _կաշառք_ չի։ Դասախոսը նվերը չվերցրեց։ Նա ուղղակի կաշառակեր չէր։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ այդ դեպքում ինչո՞ւ է օժիտը  միայն աղջկը բերում։ Ցավն այն է, որ ես ընտանիքներ գիտեմ, որտեղ հարսին երկրորդ պլան մղում, արհամարհում, միայն այն պատճառով, որ օժիտ չի բերել կամ օժիտը փոքր է եղել։ Եվ դա գործում է շատ ընտանիքներում։ Չես ասի, որ ինտերնետ ունեցող, բիզնեսմեն, իրավաբան եղբայրներ ունեցող աղջիկը հետամնաց է (նկատի ունեմ ֆինանսապես և նյութապես, հոգեպես նա դատարկի մեկն է), նա համարվում է ամենաժամանակակիցներից մեկը իր շրջապատում, անգամ դաջվածքներ է անում  , սակայն համարում է, որ եթե օժիտը իր ապագա ամուսնու կարողությունից մեծ, գոնե այդ կարողության չափ չլինի, նրան կճնշեն ու վատ կվերաբերվեն ամուսնու ընտանիքի անդամները։ Նշեմ, որ նշածս աղջիկը հայկական խուլ գյուղից չի, այլ ռուսաստանաբնակ էր դեռ մի քանի տարի առաջ։ Եվ ամենայն հավանականությամբ նրա վարկածը ճիշտ է, որովհետև այն ընտանիքում, ուր նա պատրաստվում է ոտք դնել նրան «բանի տեղ չեն դնի» առանց ուռուցիկ ու թմբլիկ օժիտի։


Tanamasi ջան, հենց քո պատմածից էլ պարզ է, որ էդ ընտանիքի ու էդ աղջկա խնդիրը ոչ թե օժիտ երևույթի գոյությունն է, այլ իրենց մտածելակերպը։ Իսկ նման մտածելակերպը՝ օժիտով, թե առանց օժիտի, միշտ էլ պատուհաս է լինելու այն կրողների գլխին։ Ի՞նչ կապ ունի էստեղ օժիտը։ Իսկ հետամնացությունը արտաքինով չի որոշվում ու ոչ էլ ապրելու վայրով։ Ամենաազատամիտ արտաքինի տակ էլ կարող է հետամնացություն քողարկված լինել։



> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է նորաստեղծ ընտանիքի բյուջեին, ապա դրան պետք է ձեռք զարնեն և կինը, և տղամարդը, և դրա անունը պետք է ՕԺԻՏ չլինի։


Չեմ հասկանում, հիմա քեզ խանգարողն անու՞նն է։  :LOL:  
Համաձայն եմ, որ երկուսի կողմից պիտի լինի։ Ուղղակի քանի որ տունը սովորաբար տղամարդն է ապահովում, երևի դրա համար էլ մյուս «մանր–մունր» բաները որոշ չափով կնոջ կողմն է բերում։ Համենայնդեպս, նորմալ ընտանիքներում ոչ ոք չի դնի ու հաշվի, թե ով ինչ ներդրում արեց, ինչքան արեց, ու դրա հիման վրա իրավունքներ սահմանի։ Իսկ եթե էդպես է, ուրեմն, էլի եմ ասում, էդ մարդկանց խնդիրը օժիտը չի, ուրիշ տեղ է, ու օժիտի վերացմամբ կամ անվան փոփոխությամբ հարցը չի լուծվի։

----------

Kita (10.09.2009)

----------


## Tanamasi

> Tanamasi ջան, հենց քո պատմածից էլ պարզ է, որ էդ ընտանիքի ու էդ աղջկա խնդիրը ոչ թե օժիտ երևույթի գոյությունն է, այլ իրենց մտածելակերպը։ Իսկ նման մտածելակերպը՝ օժիտով, թե առանց օժիտի, միշտ էլ պատուհաս է լինելու այն կրողների գլխին։ Ի՞նչ կապ ունի էստեղ օժիտը։ Իսկ հետամնացությունը արտաքինով չի որոշվում ու ոչ էլ ապրելու վայրով։ Ամենաազատամիտ արտաքինի տակ էլ կարող է հետամնացություն քողարկված լինել։
> Չեմ հասկանում, հիմա քեզ խանգարողն անու՞նն է։  
> Համաձայն եմ, որ երկուսի կողմից պիտի լինի։ Ուղղակի քանի որ տունը սովորաբար տղամարդն է ապահովում, երևի դրա համար էլ մյուս «մանր–մունր» բաները որոշ չափով կնոջ կողմն է բերում։ Համենայնդեպս, նորմալ ընտանիքներում ոչ ոք չի դնի ու հաշվի, թե ով ինչ ներդրում արեց, ինչքան արեց, ու դրա հիման վրա իրավունքներ սահմանի։ Իսկ եթե էդպես է, ուրեմն, էլի եմ ասում, էդ մարդկանց խնդիրը օժիտը չի, ուրիշ տեղ է, ու օժիտի վերացմամբ կամ անվան փոփոխությամբ հարցը չի լուծվի։


Ուղղակի օժիտի որպես համատարած և պարտադիր երևույթի վերացումը կարող է նպաստեր հետամնացության վերացմանը։ Եթե ըստ Ջեյմսի մարդ փախչում է, հետո վախենում, ապա կարող է մարդ ապրի առանց հին ու կաշկանդող ադաթների ու հետո դառնա ազատ։ Շատ հնարավոր է, որ հենց այդ _անվնաս_ ադաթներն են, որ թույլ չեն տալիս մարդուն մանկուց ազատ մեծանալ և իրենց ընդունումից հետո բերում են այլ ավելի անիմաստ և միայն վնաս հասցնող սովորույթների ընդունման։ Ես համարում եմ, որ հենց ադաթներից կուրորեն կառչելն է հետամնացության հանգեցնում։ 
Եվ այո, ես համոզված եմ, որ երևույթի անվանումը շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի. եթե ասենք մենք մեր նախագահին կոչենք թագավոր, նա կսկսի իրեն միապետական ազատություններ թույլ տալ (մենակ թե չընկնենք դեմագոգիայի մեջ պնդելով, որ հիմիկվա մեր նախագահը … Ես վերացական օրինակ եմ բերում  :Smile:  ) Առածն ասում է. եթե էշին շատ ասես՝ առյուծ ես, մի օր կմռնչա։

----------

Ariadna (10.09.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուղղակի օժիտի որպես համատարած և պարտադիր երևույթի վերացումը կարող է նպաստեր հետամնացության վերացմանը։ Եթե ըստ Ջեյմսի մարդ փախչում է, հետո վախենում, ապա կարող է մարդ ապրի առանց հին ու կաշկանդող ադաթների ու հետո դառնա ազատ։ Շատ հնարավոր է, որ հենց այդ _անվնաս_ ադաթներն են, որ թույլ չեն տալիս մարդուն մանկուց ազատ մեծանալ և իրենց ընդունումից հետո բերում են այլ ավելի անիմաստ և միայն վնաս հասցնող սովորույթների ընդունման։ Ես համարում եմ, որ հենց ադաթներից կուրորեն կառչելն է հետամնացության հանգեցնում։


Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, թե օժիտը պարտադիր բան է, կամ որ մարդիկ պետք է ամեն գնով կառչեն դրանից։ Բայց եթե մարդը հնարավորություն ունի իր աղջկան օգնելու, ինչու՞ չօգնի։ Ի դեպ, հիմա, ինչքան նկատել եմ, էդ ասածդ «ադաթային» առումով օժիտի դերը զգալիորեն խամրել է, ու ենթադրում եմ, որ գնալով ավելի է խամրելու։ Եթե առաջ մարդիկ, որպես կանոն, հատուկ հանդիսավոր արարողությամբ գալիս էին օժիտը տանելու, հետն էլ օժիտի պարագաները հատ–հատ հանում, ի ցույց դնում հյուրերի մոտ՝ հաճախ գներն էլ հետը, ապա հիմա, ինչքան նկատել եմ, դա մեծ մասամբ արվում է շատ ավելի համեստ, աննկատ, առանց որևէ հանդիսավորության ու ձևականության։ Էնպես որ օժիտը մեր ազգային ողբերգությունների թվին չի կարելի դասել, կարծում եմ։ Էլի եմ ասում, հետամնաց ու գավառական մտածելակերպով մարդը միշտ էլ իր մտածելակերպն արտահայտելու ձևեր կգտնի, նույնիսկ առանց օժիտի։

----------

Annushka (09.09.2009), Kita (10.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (10.09.2009)

----------


## Tanamasi

> Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, թե օժիտը պարտադիր բան է, կամ որ մարդիկ պետք է ամեն գնով կառչեն դրան։


Այդպես է համարում ինձ շրջապատող մարդկանց գերակշիռ մասը (բախտս չի բերել շրջապատով :Cray: ), նրանք նաև օգտագործում են նաև այնպիսի արտահայտություններ, ինչպիսիք են «կարմիր խնձոր», «պարտադիր կույս հարս» և այլն։ Հասարակության մեծ մասի համար դա պարտադիր է։

----------


## Annushka

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է նորաստեղծ ընտանիքի բյուջեին, ապա դրան պետք է ձեռք զարնեն և կինը, և տղամարդը, և դրա անունը պետք է ՕԺԻՏ չլինի։


 Ընդհանրապես, ես էլ չեմ ընդունում օժիտ ասվածը, երբ մամաներն ու հորքուր-մորքուրները սկսում են աղջիկ երեխաների համար ճամպրուկներով գիշերանոցներ, "բմբուլներով դամաշնիկներ", սպիտակեղեն, վարագույրներ, ներքնազգեստ ու սրբիչներ, նույնիսկ  սպասք, և էլ չգիտեմ ինչեր առնել դնել տարիներով... նախ համաձայն եմ այն մտքի հետ, որ աղջկա արժեքը օժիտով որոշելը առնվազն բարբարոսություն է: Այ օրինակ ես օժիտ չեմ ունեցել, ոչ մի կտոր օժիտ: Ուրեմն ինչ, ամուսինս պիտի ասեր, թե դու ով ես, որ սկի օժիտ էլ չունես, ու չամուսնանար իմ հե՞տ: Վերջիվերջո ապրում ենք այնպիսի ժամանակներում, երբ կարելի է անհրաժեշտ ամեն ինչ էլ առնել երիտասարդ ընտանիքի համար, եթե մոտ ապագայում պատրաստվում են ամուսնության: Գնումների  համար առավելագույնը մի շաբաթ ա պետք, իսկ գումար կուտակելու համար՝ մի տարին էլ բավական ա լիովին: Ավելի լավ ա մի փոքր գումար կուտակել և վերջ: Ու հեչ պարտադիր չի միանգամից ամբողջ կյանքի համար սպիտակեղեն ու սպասք առնել դնել տուն: Համատեղ կյանքի ընթացում կարելի է բացերը լրացնել, անձնական փորձս դա է վկայում: Ճիշտ է, երբ պատրաստվում էինք ամուսնանալ, ես ինտենսիվ կերպով սկսեցի աշխատավարձս կուտակել: Արդյունքում իմ գումարով գնեցի ավտոմատ լվացքի մեքենա, վառարան ու ահագին մանր-մունր բաներ ու հարսանիքիս համար էլ գումար տրամադրեցի:  Բայց անունը ոչ թե օժիտ դրեցի, այլ տան գույք, որը ինձ ու ընտանիքիս անհրաժեշտ էր: Հետո ավելի լավ բաներ էլ առանք, արդեն իմ ու ամուսնուս համատեղ բյուջեյով: Մենակ տուն չենք կարողանում առնել, բայց դե հուսով ենք դա ժամանակի խնդիր է: Վարձով ապրելն էլ ամեն մարդու հասանելի չի հիմիկվա դաժան պայմաններում:
Կարծում եմ, որ պետք չէ մեր մոտի "օժիտը" համեմատել արտասահմանյան երկրների "օժիտի" հետ : Նրանց մոտ չկա այդ ապրանքները կուտակելու հատկությունը, դա մեկ: Համատեղ տան համար երկու կողմերն էլ ներդրումներ են անում, ու դա նորմալ ա, ու եթե աղջկա կամ տղայի ծնողները հարուստ են, ապա ամեն ինչով օգնում են երիտասարդներին, ընդհուպ մինչև բիզնեսներ ու տներ տալը: Դա մեր մոտ ընդունված սովորության հետ համեմատելի չի, հարգելիներս :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (10.09.2009), Cassiopeia (11.09.2009), Enigmatic (09.09.2009), Kita (10.09.2009), Second Chance (09.09.2009), Tanamasi (09.09.2009), Փոքրիկ (09.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Իմ օժիտը բաձարձակ նվեր էր: Իհարկե սովետի ժամանակ սկսված՝ բայց մեծ հաճույքով օգտագործում եմ հիշատակային իմաստ կրող առարկաները, թեև իրոք մոդայիկ չեն:
Սա մամայիս արծաթե շաքարամանն է, սա տատիկիս կոբալտի сервиз-ը :Blush: , քաթանե հին սովետական բարձրօրակ սրբիչներ ես կյնքումս չէի գնի...
Կարմիր խաչի բեռնատարներով էլ բերվեց Շվեյցարիա :Tongue: :

Եվ լիքը զարդ ( մարդս չի էլ նվիրում, ասում ա ՝ունես :Sad: )

Թող լինի: Մտածելակերպը դրանից չի փչանում:

----------


## Տատ

Հա, մի բան էլ...
Ոչ մի ծնողի չես արգելի, որ իր աղջկան (և տղային) ինչ-որ իրեր կամ դրամ հավաքի ապագայի համար: Պարզապես այդ մասին պետք է իմանա միայն երեխան և ուրախ լինի նվերին: Ապագա ամուսնուն բոլորովին պետք չէ հայտարարել: Իսկ եթե նա (կամ ավելի շուտ՝ նրա ծնողները) հարցնի, լուրջ կասկածի առարկա է՝ ուզում ե՞ս ամուսնանալ այդ մարդուն:

----------


## Ariadna

Կարծում եմ օժիտ հասկացությունը եկել է աղքատությունից, չճարվելուց, բայց հայերի մոտ, (էսօր հենց դա էի ասում, էդ թեմաներով խոսում էինք) նորը մտնում է Եվրոպայից, բայց հինը դուրս չի գալիս, ու ադաթը, ադաթի վրա է կուտակվում։ Ու էն ադաթավոր մարդիկ, որոնք սինի են պարացնում մինչև հիմա ու զուռնա դհոլով գնում են հարսին տնից հանելու, նաև 12-12 սպիտակեղեն ու ներքնազգեստ են օժիտ տալիս, ու դա արվում է default-ով։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես, իհարկե, եթե հնարավորություն ունես աղջկադ օգնելու, օգնի, բայց հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ դա լինի հարսանիքի օրակարգում ու ցուցադրական։

----------

Tanamasi (10.09.2009)

----------

